# How to factory restore Lenovo ideapad 310 laptop



## Bingo

I just bought our Lenovo laptop yesterday, went online to download a program and a pop-up came up, I accidently clicked on it and it affected my whole computer.  I have Kaspersky virus protection and it isn't helping now.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Waffleburger

What is the operating system?


----------



## Bingo

AMD12


----------



## johnb35

AMD12 is not the operating system, you'll have windows 10.  Can you please explain the exact issues you are having and I can most likely help you.


----------



## Bingo

It's windows 10, tried to download Adobe to read a disk that the VA sent me a while back, I started the download on adobe and while it was downloading a site came up that said something about cleaning computer from viruses and not paying attention thinking it was something to do with Adobe download I clicked on it.  Immediately I realized what I did and tried to x out of the pop up but it wouldn't let me, and my Kaspersky  protection immediately said I had a Trojan  virus.  It's almost the exact way that our old laptop got a virus, I was told that when you click on the pop up it produces a virus that eventually you have to call and get it off by paying 100.00 or more.  On our old Tashiba windows 10 we just did system reset and it took care of everything.  I thought that since the computer was brand new and nothing on it of any value that a total factory reset may clean it up.


----------



## johnb35

A reset will remove it.  However, if a pop up just appeared and nothing else has happened then it was just a popup from visiting a bad website or similar.  I got one the other day just by visiting yahoo.com.  All I did was close it out and its fine.  Have you turned the machine back on to see what happens?  You can run the malware scans here by running the following. 

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.

4.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.

Then post the logs from the following 4 programs.

1.  Adwcleaner
2.  Junkware removal tool
3.  Malwarebytes
4.  OTL

or you can do a reset in windows 10 just by doing the following.

http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/reset-windows-10-pc


----------



## Bingo

PC Accelerator is the pop up that won't allow me to see any other screen but theirs.  Anyone know how to get rid of this


----------



## johnb35

Follow the procedure I posted and post the logs.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Just reset the damn thing.

click start, click the cog wheel for settings, click recovery, click reset this pc, and let it do its thing.


----------



## Okedokey

Connect the AC power adapter to the side of your IdeaPad.
Press the Novo button to start the Lenovo OneKey Recovery System. The Novo button is to the left of the fan vent on the left side of your IdeaPad.
Select "System Recovery," and allow the computer to restart.
Follow the on-screen prompts to restore the system partition to factory settings. The recovery process may take several minutes.


----------

